# تعلم الكثير والكثير عن لغة ال vhdl باذن الله متجدد كل فترة



## hullk3 (14 مارس 2009)

اولا 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحياتى الى كل المهندسين المحترمين والمحترفين بالمنتدى والى كل طلبة العلم ايضاا والى كل عربى يريد رفعة الوطن والرقى ومواكبة التقدم التكنولوجى الهائل.
ثانيا
اخوانى واخواتى اخوكم المهندس/ محمد جمال .. مهندس الكترونيات واتصالات
ثالثا
موضوعنا الشيق والممتع وهو لغة ال vhdl 
سنستعرض المقدمه على هيئة اسئله واجابتها

1- ما هى لغة ال vhdl ?
....................................
..... لغة ال vhdl هى احد ركائز صناعة ال ( hardware ) فهل سالت نفسك فى يوم كيف انك عندما تضغط على المفتاح ( f ) فسوف يظهر لك على الشاشة ( f ) ; فى الحقيقة لغة ال (vhdl ) هى الطريقة التى يتحدث بها ال ( hardware ) مع ال ( software ). وهى احد انواع اللغات الشهيرة جداا فى هذا المجال.
..................................................
2- هل هذه اللغة صعبة التعامل؟ 
.......................................
..... الى حد ما فهى صعبة التعامل . ولكن سويا ان شاء الله سيكون كل شىء سهل .
........................................................
3- هل يمكن لاى شخص دراستها والتعمق فيها ؟
..............................
ليس كل شخص طبعااا .لان من يريد ان يستفيد من هذا ال ( course ) لا بد ان يكون دارسا لل ( digital logic gates ) ويكون على دراية كاملة بخصائص كل منها وماذا تفعل كل منها.
..........................................................................


سوف نتعمق فى الموضوع اكثر ان شاء الله المرة القادمة
واريد من سيادتكم لو ان اى شخص على دراية بالموضوع فليشارك بما يعلم 
وليعلم انها امانه ولا يبخل بشىء
جزانا الله واياكم خير العمل وخير الثواب.


​


----------



## mustafa93 (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل ممكن تعريف استخدامات هذه اللغة
وهل يمكن تحميل برنامجها 
ما مجالات استعمالها
كيف نستفاد منها
هل سبق ان جربته انت
الرجاء الاجابة على الاسئلة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 مارس 2009)

احنا منتظرين ان تبدأ بالشرح بفارق الصبر


----------



## البرنس احمد الغمري (15 مارس 2009)

احنا منتظرين ان تبدأ بالشرح بفارق الصبر


----------



## zeyad_j (14 مايو 2009)

*Fpga*

لقد أحببت أن أكتب هذا الموضوع بعد أن درست مقرر التصميم الرقمي المتقدم الذي نال إعجابي الشديد بكافة تفاصيله بقسمه النظري و العملي و الذي تناول تقنية عالية المستوى تتيح لطالب متواضع تصميم شريحة إلكترونية ذات مواصفات عالية المستوى بكلفة تكاد تكون معدومة و وقت قصير جدا .
إن FPGA (Field Programmable Gate Array)عبارة عن شريحة تحوي على عدد كبير من الترانزستورات المصفوفة بشكل مرتب تشكل تراكيبها المختلفة البوابات المنطقية و التي تشكل بدورها الكتل الإلكترونية الأضخم التي تعتمد على أبسط الدارات (AND OR NOT) .
و لتقريب المفكرة إلى الذهن أكثر يمكن تصميم معالج مع بعض الدارات التي يحتاجها و وضعها جميعا على دارة واحدة باستخدام الـFPGA لمجرد أن FPGA تحوي على عدد كبير من الترانزستورات التي يمكن رصفها بتعريضها لنبضات كهربائية معينة لتشكل مع بعضها دراتان المطلوبة.
هناك أدوات كثيرة للتصميم يمكن التصميم بها عن طريق رسم مخططات و توصيل الأسلاك كمعظم برامج رسم الدارات و هناك طريقة أخرى عن طريق استخدام لغة توصيف الكيان الصلب HDL (Hardware description language).
عن طريق هذه الأدوات يمكن تصميم الدارة المناسبة و وضعها على شريحة الـFPGA القابلة للبرمجة أكثر من مرة.
عند برمجة الـFPGA يتم وضع وصلات كهربائية بين مختلف العناصر المكونة للدارة المصممة من قبلنا لتشكل بالنهاية الدارة المطلوبة.
تتم عمليات التصميم و إرسال مخطط الدارة إلى الشريحة عن طريق أدوات توفرها الشركات المصنعة الـFPGA كما تتيح البرامج التي تصنعا الشركات محاكاة الدارة قبل وضعها على الـFPGA و قياس الأزمنة و ما إلى ذلك...
تكمن قوة لغات توصيف الكيان الصلب HDL بالقدرة على اختصار الزمن و الكتابة لدارات رقمية و تماثلية وذلك على مبدأ لغات البرمجة الأخرى
التي عادة نكتب فيها تابعا و نقوم باستدعائه مرات عديدة وكذلك في HDL نحن بحاجة لكتابة و تعريف البوابات الأساسية و تحديد مداخلها و مخارجها و من ثم استخدامها مرات عديدة و ربطها مع غيرها من الدارات. 
كمثال على ذلك :

Entity my_ANDGATE is port( A,B :in Bit ; C : out Bit)
end my_ANDGATE;
;-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Architecture RTL of my_ANDGATE is
begin
C <= A and B ;
end RTL;
;-------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
في هذا المثال البسيط Entity تعبر عن البوابة AND التي أريد أن أصممها على طريقتي الخاصة بغض النظر عن علمها حيث عرفنا A,B كدخل للبوابة و C كخرج لها و وصفنا آلية ربط الخرج بالدخل عندما بدأنا بكتابة Architecture و يمكن ببساطة تغير عمل البوابة AND إذا أردنا لتصبح ( C <=not( A and B) ) لتتحول البوابة بسلوكها فقط إلى بوابة NAND من دون تغير بنية الخرج و الدخل .
بالمختصر :
entity (كيان)، يحدد واجهة الترابط (المداخل و المخارج) فقط من دون تحديد الوظيفة. 
architecture (البنيان)، يحدد وظيفة الكيان .

للموضوع تتمة ( الفرق بين Microcontrollers والـ FPGA)


----------



## محمد جمال السنباطى (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا عاوز اسأل سؤال و هو

قبل ما نشتغل على برنامج ال فى اتش دى ال يوجد اربع فلدرات احنا بنقوم بإنشائهم قبل البدأ فى المشروع وذلك مع اننا بنستخدم فلدر واحد بس فيهم لماذا إذا نقوم بأنشاء الثلاث فلدرات الاخريين

أرجو الرد سريعاً

شكراً


----------



## sa3d37 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

انا نفسي اتعلم اللغه دي بس مش عارف ابدء ازاي اول مره اتعلم لغه


----------



## م.زواهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
أرجوك أكمل نحن متشوقون لذلك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## أسامة المهندس (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخيهي لغة صعبة نوعا ما و لكنها ليست صعبة على الذي يريد التعلم

 "VHDL= "very hard language

 :85:

مشكووور على الشرح الجميل​


----------



## مهند موفق (27 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا ولكني أعلم أنها إختصار لـ:

VHDL= Very high speed integration circuit Hardware Description Language​


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## active_egypt (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل , وبالتوفيق , وجزاكم الله خيراً .
كنت واخدها كمادة إختيارية فى البكالوريوس , وفكرتنى بيها .
والواحد زعلان لأنه مش عارف يعمل أيه بالعلم ده . رغم حبى الشديد له .


----------



## INSPIRED-ELEC (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شوف اللينك هدا فيو كتاب حلو عن الموضوع..

http://www.syriasmile.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=874


----------



## فيصل 9 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ايناس فتحي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت حيكون في درس اخر


----------



## aisha_m (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى انا طالبة ماجستير وابحث عن عنوان اوفكرة بحث فى الميكروالكترونك 
ارطوا المساعده العاااااااااااااااااااااااااجله
واى واحج عنده بحوث قديمه ممكن اشوفه لو ما فى مانع
وشكرا وانتظر الرد سريعا


----------



## sheri5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الواقع ان مشروع تخرجي من كلية الهندسة كان عبارة عن برمجة كارتة كمبيوتر لتكون ATM switch باستخدام ال HDL ولقد كنت مسئولة ايامها عن الشق العملي على الجهاز analisys, simulation لكل جزء على حدة ثم تجميع الدائرة ثم التوصيل بالكارنة واتمام عملية برمجتها


----------



## saadya (24 مايو 2011)

thank to you free much


----------



## saadya (24 مايو 2011)

but we need more progrm in this languge design


----------



## saadya (24 مايو 2011)

اريد تصميم مسجل ازاحة يسار لغة الvhdl


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الدروس وفي انتظار المزيد بإذن الله.

ولتمام الفائدة أرجو التكرم برفع البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## normane-116 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله*


----------



## محمد جمال السنباطى (1 يناير 2012)

لماذا لم يتم إستكمال الموضوع


----------



## norel (11 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ومنتظيرين المزيد من الشرح*​


----------

